# How do you deal with it?



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I got into it today with a co-worker at lunch pretty good over hunting. He starts up with the "how can anyone enjoy killing animals" crap. Says "why would anyone shoot a deer in the head" (which I of course told him hunters don't do).

Anyhow...he got me pretty fired up and in the heat of the moment, being angry and all, I did not have a good logical arguement to retort his nonsense.

In a nutshell, how do you guys deal with these ding-dongs without getting angry?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would have asked how they enjoyed their burger. End of discussion.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't deal with people like this intelligently anymore, i pretty much just say whatever i can to REALLY get them steamed. i'd probably say "oh its not the shot that's the worst, its when you make a bad shot on a deer and you have to take it's life with your bare hands, oh how those little deer scream" 

now of course, i personally believe that taking a good shot on an animal is number one priority, you have a responsibility to take that animals life as fast as possible. 
The point being, I know i'm not going to change their mind about anything, so its fun to get them REALLY ticked off.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

SConner said:


> I would have asked how they enjoyed their burger. End of discussion.


Funny!! That's exactly what I said, he just finished his chicken sandwich. His response was HE didn't have to be the one killing it. Versus hunters who kill the animal by their own hands.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There are those people who are just so fanatical about their views on hunting that you cannot reason with them. I happen to be married to one and as you can imagine, it makes my life not too cool sometimes!
Best not to even mention it to prevent an argument that noone ever wins.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

When it comes to people disagreeing with killing deer, I always tell them..... Its either hunters kill them in the woods or you blast them with your car. Take your pick? Population control. I dont understand the mentality of those who are against killing animals. Its the circle of life, animals are here to be eaten. If it was God's will for all animals to die of natural cause there would be no established food chain in the wild. Some living creatures have to die for others to live. I know that sounds harsh, but hopefully it doesnt offend anyone on here, after all....this is a hunting forum.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like having fun with them....and say some.... so off the wall things....it really starts to get them made....it's always fun to have fun at other peoples expense


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I unloaded on a tree hugging, liberal lady over this one time after being chastised over killing deer.
I pointed out that she had on leather shoes and leather belt,leather seats in her suv and how I bet she enjoys a good fillet mignon.
I told her when she goes to the grocery store to buy meat or uses leather products she is just hiring someone else to do the killing for her.
I also told her that the wild ass bucks I chase have a lot better chance at survival than some almost tame,sad eyed cow has as it gets the spike gun in the top of it's head at the slaughterhouse.
She was speechless after that tirade!


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

I just point out that the quality of life that the deer enjoys is much, much better than the cow that lives its life in a pen. In the end they both end up on a plate, but if I had to be one I would choose to be free til I died.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Highlight their hipocracy. As mentioned above: Leather, eating meat from an animal who has lived a tortured life inside a factory farm, question THEIR character since they are the ones consuming meat so blindly. Ask them how they like preservatives and growth hormone in their beef. Hunters are the enlightened ones.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if he eats meat,simply tell him that you don't have to pay someone to kill what you eat!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I always tell them, if there was no harvesting of animals that I doubt if we could be here holding this conversation. Somewhere in our past, our family members had to kill to eat ,make clothes to survive. Then just move on.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

Reminds me of something I read from obvious(not sure if serious) anti hunter. Said something along the lines of hunting is stupid and buy your meat in the store where no animals are harmed. Also said throw all hunting gear in the trash. Someone else commented on throwing bows, arrows, guns, knives in the trash is stupid.

Never had to deal with anyone against hunting. Probably would make an educated guess on their character. 

Intelligent = Deer lives a better life in the woods than cows or chickens stuffed into cages, force fed, drugged, forced to live in their own feces then killed mercillessly. Deer frolicks in the woods a few years, fed attractive food, lots of deer lovin, then killed swiftly, and is respected by the hunter from their birth all the way to the table.

Idiots = Quit driving because more deer are killed on the road by cars than by hunters. May want to bring up the story and video of the cows being hit in the face with crowbars and stabbed with pitch forks.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

This is what I say to those who want to try and argue about hunting. I simply say to them.... You do your thing and I'll do mine. It's none of your damn business if I hunt or fish and until the right to do so is taken away I will continue to do it. A lot of the ones who I have had try and ridicule me for hunting have been church goers and they try to give the whole gods creature argument. But I just remind them that one of the 10 commandments is you're not to pass judgment. It really is pointless to try and argue with someone who is anti-hunting/fishing. And I don't think saying dumb sh*t to p*ss them off is doing our cause any good. But to each his own i guess.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

As for the comment about hunters don't take head shots... Well in my personal experience I have no problem taking a head shot on a deer. I have shot bucks and does in the head. It is a smaller target but you really can't argue the fact that a head shot is not lethal or a quick kill. I butcher my own deer and to be honest if I have a clean clear head shot I'm taking it. If that makes me not a real hunter then I guess I'm not.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I deal with it the same way I do politics and religion. I don't fall for the bait.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a copy of my reply to this same topic I put on Facebook after I got me deer opening day. 

-So riddle me this.... This isn't directed at any one person, I've been hearing it for years. But how come when i hunt deer I'm killing Bambi and a murderer, but when I go fishing it's ok? This usually comes from people who DO eat meat, so I don't understand.

-Cattle raised in pens of their own waste and injected with hormones to grow at an alarming rate then slaughtered are fine, but hunting a wild animal for meat is not ok. I'm not a trophy hunter, I only take what I'll eat whether fishing or hunting.

-Deer in this part of the country have no natural predators, so how do they die when the herd keeps growing exponentially? They end up starving to death or are hit by cars causing damage to property and taking human lives... This isn't something to loose a friendship over, or start a pissing match with people, it just makes me wonder...

It went back and forth for 83 comments, I'm not going to paste them all in here, those were just my thread starters above. When all else fails, educate...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Get the Statistics for the number of people killed by Deer/Motor Vehicle Collisions in the United States for the last 10 years. Have them broken down by each State. Then start reading the List off to the problem person. Then see how they react to that!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

saugeyesam said:


> If that makes me not a real hunter then I guess I'm not.


I don't see it stated anywhere you are not a real hunter for taking the head shot. To each is own, I simply think most aim for the traditional heart/lung shot.


Thanks everyone for your posts. I think it was said best when someone said "you do your thing, I'll do mine." Most of these anti-hunters aren't going to have their opinions changed, so why waste my time with them.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> I don't see it stated anywhere you are not a real hunter for taking the head shot. To each is own, I simply think most aim for the traditional heart/lung shot.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your posts. I think it was said best when someone said "you do your thing, I'll do mine." Most of these anti-hunters aren't going to have their opinions changed, so why waste my time with them.


Sorry, i was referencing something I was once told about head shooting deer, I should have mentioned that. But you are right the majority do go for the heart lung. And to correct myself again, I don't wait for the head shot but I will take it if it presents itself. Sorry for sounding like I was calling you out. And I live by the motto Do your thing and I'll do mine. Because right or wrong only we are responsible for our actions. It's no ones place to tell you that you should or shouldn't be hunting or fishing, especially if you have a legal right to do it. In the case of arguing with anti's you can try to educate but in the end they don't care about statistics all they see is an animal dead at the hands of a human. Silence really is the best course of action.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

just politly ask that person if they have ever hunted before.if they have not,ask them if they would like to tag along to see what it's all about besides just killing an animal.if they refuse then explain to them that there is more to hunting then killing.if they still want to argue about it,just walk away and and leave them talking to themselves.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> Here's a copy of my reply to this same topic I put on Facebook after I got me deer opening day.
> 
> -So riddle me this.... This isn't directed at any one person, I've been hearing it for years. But how come when i hunt deer I'm killing Bambi and a murderer, but when I go fishing it's ok? This usually comes from people who DO eat meat, so I don't understand.
> 
> ...


somebody would have been deleted as a friend before it went that far.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

When all else fails just remember that YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID. I don't even try to debate it anymore, I just go home and fix some deer steaks or a walleye fillet and enjoy!!


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

This is what I would tell him:

Thousands (millions??) of animals die everyday in various ways. Being hunted and viciously attacked by other animals...starvation...disease..... Does he think all wild animals just live happily ever after?

Mother nature can be cruel and vicious.

Ask him if he has ever seen videos of one animal attacking another and then eat it while it is still alive. Would he prefer they die that way than being shot by a hunter?

Unless he has proof that it is morally wrong and against the laws of nature for humans to hunt and kill animals in any legal and humane way they choose....it may be wrong to him but he has no right to force his opinions on others.

Just my opinion

I gave up hunting myself years ago. Decided I just didn't enjoy it anymore. But I would never try to tell a legal and ethical hunter he is doing something wrong.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My friends dad shot a nice deer the old lady who lives across the street walks over as they are loading it in the truck and says "I feed them deer!" his dad replies "mam this deer aint hungry anymore!" 

This is a free country everyone won't like everything you do as you probably don't like everything everyone else does. You did the best thing don't respond to dumb people your co-worker made himself look like a dumb a$$ he didn't need you to do it for him.
Angler ss


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

ezbite said:


> somebody would have been deleted as a friend before it went that far.


lol, it was actually pretty civil. A few were on my side and were venting, and a few of my vegetarian friends chimed in and used common sense. Just a nice friendly debate. The few that called me a murderer didn't even have the nutz to speak their mind.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you remain a hunter long enough, this subject is going to arise.

My explanation is very straight forward.

I use carrying capacity and the lack of predators. It is factual and that is what makes it so powerful. 

I explain that just as a one acre field of corn can only feed so many people, an acre of woods or field can only feed so many deer. I point out that there are only so many acres out there for all those hundreds of thousands of deer and that land can only produce so much food.

I next explain that the herd in Ohio just about doubles every year, if left unchecked by hunters or predator animals like bears or mountain lions.

I then ask them if they've ever seen a bear in Ohio. Of course, next to no one has. I ask if they've ever seen a mountain lion in Ohio. Same answer is given. I explain that basically we have no predator animals to speak of in Ohio. There may be one here or there, but there are no meaningful numbers of them. They always agree to that fact.

I then point out that ONLY hunters control the herd humanely. Because the deer have no predators to thin the herd, hunters and those very dangerous car/deer accidents are the only way to keep the deer from breeding until they are literally starving themselves death. I explain that starvation and disease always result when there are too many people or animals in any given area; it is a choice basically, either hunting keeps the numbers down, or they will die from disease or starvation, period.


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been telling people this for over 20 years.
Where is a lions eyes on its head, on the side or in the front?
Response from PETA people- in the front
Where is a rabbits eyes?
Response- on the side of the head.
Is a lion a predator or prey? Response of course is predator.
Where the heck are my eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I ask the person if they have ever hunted. If they say no, I say "it isn't worth trying to discuss it with you" and walk away. If they say yes, i Say "what changed your mind", I then listen and tell them " it isn't worth trying to discuss it with you" and walk away.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

fshnteachr said:


> His response was HE didn't have to be the one killing it. Versus hunters who kill the animal by their own hands.


Consider bringing in jerky and ask him if he wants some. He didn't have to kill that with his own hands either. He might take some since everyone loves jerky. If he eats it don't say anything but know in your head you have won. 

I have actually done this before and it works. There have been some people who do not like hunting but tell me if I get one they would love some jerky. Some people can't understand the draw of hunting and don't realize how abrasive they are coming across when talking about it.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

As mentioned above, hunting takes away the hipocracy from eating meat. I don't think any of us have ever bought meat from a grocery that expired from natural causes. At least I hope not.


----------

